
Hebrew University Archaeologists Find 12th Dead Sea Scrolls Cave - futureguy
http://new.huji.ac.il/en/article/33424
======
singularity2001
"As some of the oldest surviving documents on Earth..." that statement
marginalizes the fact that there are millions(!) of written documents from the
two millennia before 0

~~~
booleandilemma
I'm sure there are lots of people associated with this discovery that would be
happy to sweep those older documents under the rug and forget about them.

~~~
easychewie
Why? Does age somehow imply truth value?

~~~
Strom
It does if you go around saying that educated civilization, or even earth
itself didn't exist back then.

~~~
LyndsySimon
To my knowledge, even the most extreme Young Earth Creationists believe the
Earth predates these scrolls by ~6,000 years.

------
mercurialshark
“ _prove_ that Dead Sea scrolls from the Second Temple period were hidden in
the cave”

“the findings indicate _beyond any doubt_ that the cave contained scrolls that
were stolen.”

“The material, when published, _will provide important new evidence_ for
scholars of the archaeology of Qumran and the Dead Sea caves.”

“The discovery towards the end of the excavation of a pair of iron pickaxe
heads from the 1950s (stored within the tunnel for later use) _proves_ the
cave was looted.”

Well, at least they are sure of themselves.

------
olavk
No scrolls found though.

~~~
khazhou
IIRC there was just one fragment of a scroll found years ago, with the cryptic
message: "koyìsˀərun χàd ləwaþ χàd va"

Which loosely translates to: "Will anyone really believe this stuff?"

It's unclear what it was referring to.

~~~
jeffcoat
I choose to believe it's a prophecy, foretelling the coming of a Universal
search engine that will someday make that joke stop working.

~~~
kaeluka
All hail the universal search engine!

------
droithomme
"It's not much of a Scroll Cave, is it?

"Finest in the district sir!"

"Explain the logic underlying that conclusion, please."

"Well, it's so clean, sir!"

"It's certainly uncontaminated by scrolls."

"You haven't asked me about missing fragments of Mandean gnostic texts, sir."

"Would it be worth it?"

"Could be."

"Were any Mandean gnostic scrolls found?"

"No."

~~~
balabaster
I'm not sure what this is from or if you made it up, but I read it first in
the style of Monty Python and then in the Style of Blackadder... both equally
humorous... [Off to look it up]

~~~
spatulon
It's the Monty Python cheese shop sketch.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWDdd5KKhts](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWDdd5KKhts)

~~~
balabaster
Of course it is, lol - awesome, thanks for the link :D

------
bjterry
This link adds nothing compared to the original source:
[http://new.huji.ac.il/en/article/33424](http://new.huji.ac.il/en/article/33424)

~~~
linker3000
Well, there's the popup 'subscribe' window that made it difficult to read the
article on my phone.

~~~
gunnihinn
Value added! _high fives all around_

------
MentalStable
Congratulations!

------
infl8ed
The found scroll is presently being carbon dated in Bonn. If genuine it
belongs at the beginning of the other scrolls and is believed to read "To my
darling Candy. All characters portrayed within these scrolls are fictitious
and any resemblance to persons living or dead is purely coincidental."

